# Are you ready?



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I read "Fine WoodWorking".

In one of the latest issue it was an article about "How to handle most cuts"

http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopPDF.aspx?id=33750

Of course like anyone else I have a few band aids in my shop.
My wife read the article and for Christ-mas she bought the the whole kit that this article recommends.
She also bought me a canvas bag to store and to keep the whole kit together in one place
We all have accidents. 
Thanks God most of them are minors but I also had some very serious one ( in one I almost lost a leg and and another one cost me two fingers).
Are you ready? 
Do you have kit?
Is it up to date? 
Do you know where everything is?
Accidents happen , even to you!


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

No, no & no and I know stupid me. I recently had a little accident with a 1" chisel and the base of my index finger; bled like a stuck pig. I had a couple bandages on hand and off my wife went to the pharmacy to get butterflies, antiseptic and tape. The kit would have been nice and smart to have on hand.

I will be getting kit that is in some sort of bag or box. Thanks to both you and your wife for the reminder.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bert-Yup, I have the safety/first aid kid in a plastic storage container on the shelf right above my workbench.

I try to work safely, and (thanks be to God) have never had a serious accident. I do, however, occasionally pick up slivers and minor cuts, so I tend to have to 'freshen up' my supply of band-aids, etc. every so often.

I have added a little bottle of NuSkin to my kit … the ends of my thumbs develop painful cracks, and the NuSkin (though it stings like the dickens when I first apply it) seems to anesthetize the area and form a protective covering.

-Gerry


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Good post Bert.

Something we should all have in the shop, is a good first aid kit.

That article was well written and informative.

Lee


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Most of my cuts come from banging into the end of a chisel, so each one of my chisels has a band aide attached to it.;-) If you get into a power tool, it's going to take more than a band aide, so that's what my bucket of finishing rags is for.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Bert, I am in the process of putting a new shop together ( details to follow at a later time ) and one of the first things that came to my mind was a First Aid Kit, but like all things, tools come first. So thank you for the reminder. I am going to get mine together first thing in the morning.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, super glue, it's awesome stuff!


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

My shop is in the basement so is the laundry. So I just grab a towel wrap the bloody appendage and drive like Hell to the hospital where I'am getting to know way to many people.


----------

